# PM Identification



## Topekole (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello Guys, this is an old board, old land line telephone stuff, I know that back chips are worth harvesting for gold, but what about the these yellow stuff? What are they? Are they worth harvesting? And please can you recognize any other PM in the board?


----------



## kazamir (Dec 12, 2018)

The 2 red components in the 2nd and 3rd pics. are gold bearing switchs, the brown looking components with the clear plastic case I believe are relays and contain silver and sometimes gold.


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 12, 2018)

Yellow - capacitors, no gold. Black - Ic's - only marked with gold triangle contain gold


----------



## Mfe18 (Dec 12, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> Yellow - capacitors, no gold. Black - Ic's - only marked with gold triangle contain gold


Are all black ic chips marked with a gold triangle.. "Universal"?
..


----------



## Syn (Dec 13, 2018)

Omron relays and DIP switch should contain Ag and perhaps Au and PGM's.


----------



## stella polaris (Dec 13, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> Black - Ic's - only marked with gold triangle contain gold



Never seen such ic with gold triangle. Are you not making a mistake when say so?


----------



## anachronism (Dec 13, 2018)

stella polaris said:


> Lino1406 said:
> 
> 
> > Black - Ic's - only marked with gold triangle contain gold
> ...



I completely agree Stella.


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sorry, I am re-phrasing myself:
When an Ic contains gold, it mostly will be marked with gold sign (as far as I know)
The least of marking is shown below (sorry again, not a triangle)


----------



## anachronism (Dec 14, 2018)

Lino1406 said:


> Sorry, I am re-phrasing myself:
> When an Ic contains gold, it mostly will be marked with gold sign (as far as I know)
> The least of marking is shown below (sorry again, not a triangle)



That applies to a particular type Lino. There's squillions that also have gold in but no marking. 8) 

Jon


----------



## stella polaris (Dec 14, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Lino1406 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I am re-phrasing myself:
> ...



Does the colour of the text on "black" IC give a hint of gold amount? White text ĺow quality ic and gold text high quality ic? Think I have heard someone say so but I have no confirmation on it.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 14, 2018)

I've not yet found that correlation Stella.


----------



## Syn (Dec 14, 2018)

There are almost unlimited types of IC's (some are boards by itself) and most of them (all!?) contain gold but there are, especially on older boards, a lot of different other packages in different sizes which look like an IC and there is most of the time no way to distinguish them by markings or the likes.


----------



## niks neims (Dec 15, 2018)

Syn said:


> There are almost unlimited types of IC's (some are boards by itself) and most of them (all!?) contain gold



I've seen a lot that contain no gold at all - bond wires are aluminium, no braze, no plating no nothing :/


----------



## johnny309 (Dec 15, 2018)

The blue one and orenge one( with many legs...but only one row) is an resistor array(the one who have the RG beside them)...it contains Ag-Pd ...as a side for the relays(Omnron used for this type Ag/Ni/O....mainly 90/5/5.....so).


----------

